# 96MB and smaller lowend VPS packages - the offer list



## drmike (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking to compile a list of companies / offers still out there for 96MB and smaller packages.   No cost limits, terms don't matter, just that I can order them today.

What does everyone have to recommend?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Current Offers:

*0-31MB*

None

*32MB-63MB*

DotVPS ---> https://dotvps.co/portal/cart.php?a=add&pid=147 (OUT OF STOCK)

HostUs ---> https://my.hostus.us/cart.php?a=add&pid=66  $6.50/year

Prometeus ---> https://www.prometeus.net/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=91  6 euros/year

SecureDragon ---> https://my.securedragon.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=183  $9.96/year

*64MB-95MB*

BlueVM - BLUE0 - 64MB of RAM ($5 /Yr)

Cloudshards - https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0

DotVPS

HostMist - https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=113 and  https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=114

MaxiumumVPS ---> https://maximumvps.net/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=9 (OUT OF STOCK)

RaidLogic ---> https://secure.raidlogic.net/system/cart.php?a=add&pid=408

SecureDragon  

VPSlink

prgmr XEN VPS for $5 in San Jose 

MaximumVPS KVM 

HTTPZoom 64MB OpenVZ VPS in UK

*96MB*

Catalyst - https://portal.catalysthost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=69

Cloudshards - https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=1

miniVPS OpenVZ VPS in UK

IPXcore ---> http://ipxcore.com/budget-vps/

SecureDragon

TragicServers - https://www.tragicservers.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=93


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 18, 2013)

Secure Dragon has 32, 64, and 96 Mb packages. DotVPS has the same I think but not sure on their stock. I have an 80 Mb package that's always available.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm also collecting < 128mb vps. 



> 32mb
> https://my.securedragon.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=183
> https://dotvps.co/portal/cart.php?a=add&pid=147
> https://my.hostus.us/cart.php?a=add&pid=66
> ...


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 18, 2013)

Prometeus 50 (euro) cents in Dallas, 50MB RAM, 6 euros annually : https://www.prometeus.net/billing/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0

DotVPS offer from last Friday http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18238/dotvps-truly-leb-sale-32-64-96-128mb-ovz-from-8-year-and-256mb-kvm-from-30-year

Other than that...sort by RAM here http://lowendstock.com/


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 19, 2013)

I will have to get back to you on this, I am working up some plans for a Christmas Promo


----------



## spry (Dec 19, 2013)

64MB:
— VPSlink still offers 64MB Xen VPS
— prgmr 64MB XEN VPS for $5 in San Jose 
— MaximumVPS has 64MB KVM VPS. Currently, no stock
— HTTPZoom 64MB OpenVZ VPS in UK
 
96MB: 
— miniVPS might still have a few available, it's 96MB OpenVZ VPS in UK
— IPXcore do offer 96MB OpenVZ VPS, but, it's with CC. Not sure if they are offering 96MB in Cali via AIS

Edit: Typo.


----------



## BlueVM (Dec 19, 2013)

BLUE0 - 64MB of RAM ($5 /Yr)

Also we have the 0.5 which, while it has 128 MB of RAM, it's price is where a lot of providers put their 64 MB VPS, at $7.50 /Yr.


----------



## peterw (Dec 19, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> BLUE0 - 64MB of RAM ($5 /Yr)
> 
> Also we have the 0.5 which, while it has 128 MB of RAM, it's price is where a lot of providers put their 64 MB VPS, at $7.50 /Yr.


You should offer this in Switzerland!


----------



## pcan (Dec 19, 2013)

The order link for BLUE0 (october offer) does not work anymore, and I don't see a new link on the web site. The smallest VPS is BLUE0.5.


----------



## BlueVM (Dec 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> You should offer this in Switzerland!


IP space there is ~$1.00 per month. So no we really shouldn't unless we want to take a fairly significant loss per plan sold.



pcan said:


> The order link for BLUE0 (october offer) does not work anymore, and I don't see a new link on the web site. The smallest VPS is BLUE0.5.


It's under our special offers at the bottom: https://bluevm.com/cart.php?gid=42


----------



## dcdan (Dec 19, 2013)

... But why? What is the point of a 64mb VPS?


----------



## pcan (Dec 19, 2013)

A 64 Mb OVZ VPS works just fine as personal PPTP or SSH VPN, DNS server, uptime monitor. After installing a minimal Debian template, no special precautions are needed. 

It can be used to host many further services, but with limitations.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 19, 2013)

dcdan said:


> ... But why? What is the point of a 64mb VPS?


Proxies, DNS Servers, IRC Bouncers, persistant IRC clients...

Those of us that had PCs in the 80s/90s know there's quite a bit you can do with just a couple megs of RAM


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

I go way back before there was even a megabyte of RAM in a computer.

First internet connected computers I toiled with probably had 2-4MB of system RAM for everything.

Frankly, the modern OS is a disaster.  Slow, bulky, bloated.

Routinely screwing around with 2GB+ RAM machines that hit RAM limits, doing retarded swapping, etc.  OS logic seems in Linux to abuse swap, even when turning swapiness down still churns doing who knows what.  Mind you these are clean installs day 1 into things.  Debian, Ubuntu, related derivatives.

I can see myself going back to mainly terminal and fughettaboutit with wizbang GUI crap.  I want computers that work now and right sort of real time-ish.

Others hit on uses.   I find myself doing more lately on a Raspberry Pi than big power drinking workstation.  The Pi is more of a low end system and same spirit.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 19, 2013)

dcdan said:


> ... But why? What is the point of a 64mb VPS?


Do you buy a Lonestar truck to transport one bottle of milk?


----------



## raj (Dec 20, 2013)

https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0  64MB

https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=1  96MB


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 20, 2013)

It is funny when people try running windows in a 64mb KVM and complaining in a support ticket that it doesn't work.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 20, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> It is funny when people try running windows in a 64mb KVM and complaining in a support ticket that it doesn't work.


It should've work with msDOS4 + Windows 3.01


----------



## SrsX (Dec 20, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> It is funny when people try running windows in a 64mb KVM and complaining in a support ticket that it doesn't work.


Uploads Windows 98 lmao


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 20, 2013)

Catalyst Mini - 96MB RAM / 32MB vswap / 10GB Storage / 333TB Bandwidth Gigabit Port

https://portal.catalysthost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=69


----------



## serverian (Dec 20, 2013)

-



ryanarp said:


> Catalyst Mini - 96MB RAM / 32MB vswap / 10GB Storage / 333TB Bandwidth
> 
> https://portal.catalysthost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=69


333TB! NEAT!


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 20, 2013)

serverian said:


> -
> 
> 333TB! NEAT!


I know it's not enough


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 20, 2013)

any small boxes in eu except prometeus?


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 20, 2013)

fixidixi said:


> any small boxes in eu except prometeus?




DotVPS (UK)
HTTPzoom(UK)
Iniz (NL)
LowendSpirit (UK,NL)
Ramnode (NL)


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We also have an 64MB VPS for $9.95/year, multiple locations.

https://secure.raidlogic.net/system/cart.php?a=add&pid=408


----------



## Alto (Dec 21, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Catalyst Mini - 96MB RAM / 32MB vswap / 10GB Storage / 333TB Bandwidth Gigabit Port
> 
> https://portal.catalysthost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=69


Very nice offer, I'm now a Catalyst customer.


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 21, 2013)

Alto said:


> Very nice offer, I'm now a Catalyst customer.


Awesome


----------



## wendell (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow!!

https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0


----------



## sleddog (Dec 21, 2013)

pcan said:


> A 64 Mb OVZ VPS works just fine as personal PPTP or SSH VPN, DNS server, uptime monitor. After installing a minimal Debian template, no special precautions are needed.
> 
> It can be used to host many further services, but with limitations.


I've had several sub-128MB VPSs and (with one exception) they've been big disappointments. It seems many providers sell these packages as "fillers" to squeeze a few more dollars out of a full node. And then apply cpulimiting or whatever. The result is performance that's all over the place, acceptable one minute, horrible the next.

If you're just passing traffic through it then it might be OK, but if you want to host a service on it then, well, buyer beware.


----------



## fixidixi (Dec 21, 2013)

Well i always tought about lowendbox-es as playgrounds where i can host my various stuff. but im always creating backups from content and configs in case anything happens. and if id have to host a "service" on them id have at least 3 of them as a ha cluster just in case..



sleddog said:


> if you want to host a service on it then, well, buyer beware.


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations.  I am going to get them all in a big list later.

Keep the recommendations coming!


----------



## lbft (Dec 21, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Prometeus 50 (euro) cents in Dallas, 50MB RAM, 6 euros annually : https://www.prometeus.net/billing/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0





raj said:


> https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0  64MB
> 
> https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=1  96MB





wendell said:


> https://www.cloudshards.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll go ahead and slap these here then  Atlanta, GA or Los Angeles, CA

https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=113 - 5 GB / 50 GB / 64 Mb / 64 Mb / 1 Gbps - $9 / yr 
https://clients.hostmist.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=114 - 7 GB / 70 GB / 80 Mb /80 Mb / 1 Gbps- $11 /yr


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

Catalyst just ran a 96MB promo on DSD yesterday: http://www.dailyserverdeals.com/offers/view/66-catalyst-openvz-mini-96mb-ram-32mb-vswap-10gb-disk-unmetered-gigabit/


----------



## tragic (Dec 22, 2013)

5GB HD, 100GB BW, 96mb ram/vswap, 100mbps

$10/yearly - https://www.tragicservers.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=93

Enjoy


----------



## hsheriff (Dec 23, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Catalyst Mini - 96MB RAM / 32MB vswap / 10GB Storage / 333TB Bandwidth Gigabit Port
> 
> https://portal.catalysthost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=69


Seems to be out of stock. Any plans to add some more?


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 23, 2013)

hsheriff said:


> Seems to be out of stock. Any plans to add some more?


Yep I will be adding stock today.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 23, 2013)

tragic said:


> 5GB HD, 100GB BW, 96mb ram/vswap, 100mbps
> 
> $10/yearly - https://www.tragicservers.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=93
> 
> Enjoy


goddamn that's the worst company name since DireVPS


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 23, 2013)

texteditor said:


> goddamn that's the worst company name since DireVPS


My best guess is it should have been trafficservers, but when he registered the domain name he typed too fast and missed the "f" letter and just checkout and pay.


----------



## tragic (Dec 23, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> My best guess is it should have been trafficservers, but when he registered the domain name he typed too fast and missed the "f" letter and just checkout and pay.


Let's just go with that.


----------



## Jack (Dec 23, 2013)

sleddog said:


> I've had several sub-128MB VPSs and (with one exception) they've been big disappointments. It seems many providers sell these packages as "fillers" to squeeze a few more dollars out of a full node. And then apply cpulimiting or whatever. The result is performance that's all over the place, acceptable one minute, horrible the next.
> 
> If you're just passing traffic through it then it might be OK, but if you want to host a service on it then, well, buyer beware.


I hope the exception was mine.


----------



## sleddog (Dec 24, 2013)

Jack said:


> I hope the exception was mine.


Yup. 32MB in Maidenhead. Stellar.


----------



## willie (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a 32mb vps with ipxcore and a 64mb with lowendspirit, and both work great.  The 32mb's don't really make economic sense for the host though, and they're no longer offered.  The lowendspirit box holding the 64mb's got a ram upgrade, so all new vps's on that box have 128mb, and users with old 64mb's can get them upgraded on request (I haven't done this yet).  Generally speaking the increasing cost of ipv4 addresses makes really tiny vps's unviable.  lowendspirit (for those not familiar) are ipv6 vps's with some NATted ipv4 ports, so ipv4 considerations don't apply to them as much.

It would be interesting to offer a LES-like container as a vps product, e.g. a 1 or 2 GB KVM or Xen vps running 10 or 20 ipv6 openvz containers with LES-like NAT to a single ipv4 on the container vps.


----------



## Neo (Dec 29, 2013)

You can ask Iperweb if you could get a 20USD Yearly box, but its mostly for only costumers there already there on request.


----------



## httpzoom (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys to further this. On our 64MB VPS if you do not use a promocode we offer an upgrade to 96mb for free.


----------



## scv (Dec 30, 2013)

anyNode DVZ nano - 64MB RAM / 64MB vSwap / 10GB disk / 150GB BW $10/yr


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jan 2, 2014)

Are 64MB plan is in stock, This thread was started when we had all sales suspended prior to an inter-datacenter move (along with our advertising).


----------



## Melon (Jan 4, 2014)

httpzoom said:


> Guys to further this. On our 64MB VPS if you do not use a promocode we offer an upgrade to 96mb for free.


Just wanting to confirm that this was honoured when I got a 64 MB OVZ.


----------



## dcdan (Jan 18, 2014)

Some of our yearly micro VPS plans:

MICRO-64 $3.99/year 64MB RAM 1.5GB SSD 100GB Bandwidth on GigE:
https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=19

MICRO-96 $4.99/year 96MB RAM 2.0GB SSD 200GB Bandwidth on GigE:
https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=20

MICRO-128 $5.99/year 128MB RAM 3.0GB SSD 300GB Bandwidth on GigE:
https://bandwagonhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=21

Datacenters:

Jacksonville, Florida: GoRack

Phoenix, Arizona: PhoenixNAP

Amsterdam, Netherlands: Serverius


----------

